

Do YC funded companies hire non-technical people at all? - dsrikanth

I keep looking at the jobs listed at YC's jobs section and I don't remember seeing any job for non-engineers. Is my observation right? How will the management positions filled?
======
jon_dahl
YC companies definitely hire non-engineers. But often the first few hires will
be engineers; at Zencoder, we were 7 engineers and 1 business/office manager
before we hired for sales/marketing.

We're currently looking for a marketing manager. <http://zencoder.com/jobs/>

~~~
dsrikanth
Thanks for the info! I understand that the number of engineer posts will be
large in comparison to Analysts/Sales/Marketing/HR. Good to know though.

------
ivankirigin
Dropbox doesn't post much to the YC listing, but we are hiring for basically
everything: <http://www.dropbox.com/jobs>

You can email me directly if you have any questions too: ivan@dropbox.com

~~~
dsrikanth
Thanks for that Ivan! I sure will look into the listing and email you if I
have questions.

------
answerly
>I don't remember seeing any job for non-engineers.

There are certainly fewer non-technical positions posted, but there are some.
For example, ZeroCater has posted customer support and sales openings.

------
pg
A few are looking for sales people.

